# 1080p for Gaming with TV, 65k budget



## Innocent Lies (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, 

Planning to buy a Gaming rig with these requirements:

1. Want to do Gaming by connecting it to my TV or Projector.
2. Since these are both 1080p/60Hz or so, I'd like to play all Games at 1080p with high/v.high settings at atleast >30 FPS.
3. Since I'm not going to be changing either TV/Projector for atleast 5 years I hope my machine can play Games at 1080 for atleast 3-4 yrs minimum.

4. *OC is not a priority.* An option to do it at little-no extra cost would still be welcome though.
5. Planning to buy in* Delhi*. Also quite *open to buy online* if safe/tried& tested options exist
6. OS would be *Windows 7.*
7. *Dont want to buy Monitor/Speakers/KB&M*
8. Probably would be needing an *assembler*, dunno how to assemble.
9. Budget would be around* 60-65K.* Willing to extend it a bit if required.
10. Planning to buy it in *May*.
11. Finally I game in 3-4 hour sessions generally. 5-6 hrs every fortnight or so.

*I want the best price/performance at 1080p gaming level, if it means spending extra for a lot more performance, I'm open to it.*
I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to buying and assembling your own computer but quite willing to learn.

I was thinking of going for a Zotac 660Ti AMP or Sapphire 7950 HD OC Graphics card but the recent deal about *Gigabyte 660Ti *seems too good to miss so gonna go with that. It's a solid option for my requirements right?
On the CPU front I'm gonna go with *i5 3570k.* It seems the best option to me currently, if you think I should change it do mention why.
I don't know about MOBO, I was thinking a Z77 based one but I'd like to hear a few options specially as best fit/slightly lower/slightly higher so I can find good combos/deals etc. (something like Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H maybe?)

That's pretty much it. Only one thing to consider is that I might want to add some parts in 4-6 months such as maybe an SSD, have a SLI setup, more RAM etc. so a system that can handle that well enough would be great. I'd also like to spend 4-6K on a good case but that discussion is for later.

Thanks!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

fill these first - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (7100)
Seasonic S12II 620 620W (5400)
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 4 GB (2200)
WD Blue 1 TB (3700)
Gigabyte GTX660ti x2 SLI (30000) GRAB IT ASAP FROM FLIPKART
NZXT Gamma (2600)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2200)

total: 64700

> GTX660ti is currently available for just 15k on FK. Grab two of them ASPS. 660ti SLI > single HD7970. ASAP :shocked:



ASHISH65 said:


> fill these first - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


T think OP already answered the questions but mentioned just the answers. Bad editing


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Gigabyte z77-UD3H - rs 12000

Seasonic S12II 620w - rs 4900

Corsair vengance 8gb (4x2) = rs 4000

WD Blue 1 TB - Rs 3700

Samsung s840 (120gb) ssd - rs 6000

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4500

Cm hyper evo 212 - rs 2100

AsusGigabyte gtx 660 2gb -  rs 15000


Total - rs 66,200


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2013)

65K budget is too low for gaming for 3 to 4 years, in fact 150K budget might fall short of your expectation

AMD FX-8350 @ 11.5K
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7K
Kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.8K
Toshiba 7200 RPM SATA 6 Gbps 1 TB HDD @ 3.9K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K
Seasonic SS12II 620 620W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4.7K
Sapphire HD 7970 OC 3GB GDDR5 @ 28.6K
Asus 24X DVD R/W @ 1K


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 8350 (11500)


Why an AMD processor? Is there a significant difference at similar price? As I would be much more comfortable with an intel one specially that's heavily tried & tested.
Does an 8-core actually help?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Seasonic S12II 620 620W (5400)


Will this be enough for an SLI setup? I've heard atleast 750W should be used?



harshilsharma63 said:


> G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 4 GB (2200)


Just 4 GB? Is it enough?




harshilsharma63 said:


> Gigabyte GTX660ti x2 SLI (30000) GRAB IT ASAP FROM FLIPKART


I know its a steal but is it really required for me ATM?

Also not sure if AMD CPU/MOBO goes well with Nvidia?

Thanks for the help!



Cilus said:


> 65K budget is too low for gaming for 3 to 4 years, in fact 150K budget might fall short of your expectation


What I want to say is it should play all released games at 1080p at high~ish settings and should be able to play at 1080p later on (even with lower settings)
I could stretch my budget but MAX MAX till 75k as I feel anything more would be needless overkill.



Cilus said:


> AMD FX-8350 @ 11.5K


Is this a MUCH better option than an intel? Specifically i5 -3570k?



Cilus said:


> Kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.8K


Does the brand make a big difference here?



Cilus said:


> Sapphire HD 7970 OC 3GB GDDR5 @ 28.6K


Wouldn't the 660Ti x 2 be better here at the same price?

Plus I hear the Raedon drivers are not that good and cause micro-stutters/ frame rate is not smooth. (techreport)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

8gb ram is must for future gaming

yes gtx 660ti sli is better than hd 7970.



Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/9/P/348973/original/Multicard%20Battlefield3.png





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/9/Q/348974/original/Multicard%20Crysis2.png





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/9/R/348975/original/Multicard%20DiRT.png



for multigpus sli is alwys better than xfire due to better driver support


uptill now i5 3570k is faster than fx 8350 in every game,but still fx 8350 is good vfm.there is not a big difference between them in real world gaming.choice is yours which to get!




@harshilsharma i have said  before Asus M5A97 mobo *doesnot* support *sli*,only xfire + @2nd pci  slot is *X4 *speed. 

if you want to multigpu setup in amd then you have to get mobo whcih has minimum 2nd pci 2.0 slot @*x8 *speed to make sure no bottlencks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

Innocent Lies said:


> Why an AMD processor? Is there a significant difference at similar price? As I would be much more comfortable with an intel one specially that's heavily tried & tested.
> Does an 8-core actually help?
> 
> 
> ...



> If you talk about JUST gaming, then an i5 xxxx at similar price will give 8-20 fps more than the FX 8350. But, games have started to get multi-cored and that is where fx 8350 shines. PS4 is confirmed to have 8 core processor, so developers who port console games to PC will definitely love yo see more cores. FX 8350 comes very close to the i7 3770k in many tasks. Also 8350 is overclockable, so you can extract every drop of performance out of it when it starts getting a bit slower. If I would be buying a PC, I would go for FX 8350.

> 650W for overclocked FX 8350 and GTX 660ti SLI is enogh. you can ofcourse go for something of higher wattage.

> The graphs posted by ashish65 justify the investement in GTX 660ti SLI 

> AMD cpu and Nvidia GPU have no compatibility issues.

> You are safe with 4 GB ram now as you can add another 4 GB stick anytime in future.



ASHISH65 said:


> @harshilsharma i have said  before Asus M5A97 mobo *doesnot* support *sli*,only xfire + @2nd pci  slot is *X4 *speed.
> 
> if you want to multigpu setup in amd then you have to get mobo whcih has minimum 2nd pci 2.0 slot @*x8 *speed to make sure no bottlencks.


Can you suggest another motherboard for this case?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

this one is costly ,but worth every rupees - Asus sabertooth 990fx @rs 14k

also Gigabyte Ga-990xa-Ud3  @rs 10k (needs latest bios update i think to support fx)

@op if you want better psu then get Seasonic SS750JS (750w) - rs 5700


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2013)

The 660ti isnt selling at 15k i repeat IT IS NOT SELLING AT 15k.... Ive checked it  23 times on FK cant seem to find it, maybe it was a glitch or something.....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

lol lol thanks for info


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh well back to square one, I guess. 

So Zotac GTX 660 TI 2GB DDR5 AMP or Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X 3GB DDR5 OC ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

^ I vote for sapphire hd7950 vapor x.

^ I vote for sapphire hd7950 vapor x.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 29, 2013)

AMP cards tend to be the stronger of the factory overclocked cards from Nvidia so Gtx 660ti amp edition is slight faster than hd 7950 @stock so if there is 2k price difference between them ,then grab gtx 660ti as it would bang for buck


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2013)

HD 7950 can be OCed to achieve the Stock HD 7970 Performance . So it is better than the 660 Ti


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> HD 7950 can be OCed to achieve the Stock HD 7970 Performance . So it is better than the 660 Ti


Um... thats not a good reason, but yeah, HD7950 is better than GTX 660ti, 660ti gives higher FPS in BF3, but HD7950 gives higher frame rates in almost all other games.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > If you talk about JUST gaming, then an i5 xxxx at similar price will give 8-20 fps more than the FX 8350. But, games have started to get multi-cored and that is where fx 8350 shines. PS4 is confirmed to have 8 core processor, so developers who port console games to PC will definitely love yo see more cores. FX 8350 comes very close to the i7 3770k in many tasks. Also 8350 is overclockable, so you can extract every drop of performance out of it when it starts getting a bit slower. If I would be buying a PC, I would go for FX 8350.
> 
> > 650W for overclocked FX 8350 and GTX 660ti SLI is enogh. you can ofcourse go for something of higher wattage.
> 
> ...



not to sound cocky, but do you even have a list of games which are multicored except for crysis 3? and everyone agrees that crysis 3 is optimized really badly.

1. What performance boost are you expecting ? its not like unless you clock 50% of the base clock you are going to get a more than 10% increase. 

2. The main plus point of the ps4 is not the 8core processor, but the 8gb ram. The 8 core jaguar processor is widely accepted as not being too powerful. 

3. The FX-8350 has 4 cores in the true sense or 4 compute units. So its not like its an octa core processor.

4. Why not stick with a 500w PSU and get 8GB Ram ? considering its the need of the hour. Games like BF3 can almost use as much of 4GB ram.


I dont think you understand that more cores = / = more performance. IF your cores are weak its the same thing as a celeron. IMHO for a pure gaming rig a 3450 is the way to go.The 8350 is already getting maxed out, whereas for intel processors the hyperthreading has not even started working, so you see my point here. 



Spoiler



*cdn.overclock.net/d/d3/350x700px-LL-d3796154_proz20amd.jpeg





Spoiler



*cdn.overclock.net/b/ba/350x700px-LL-ba153285_proz20intel.jpeg



@Ashish65

it does make sense to go with a dual x8 lane mobo, but even with a x16 and x4 the difference is negligible. If the price difference is not justified then even a x16 and x4 mobo is okay.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 29, 2013)

ya agree battlefield 3 takes more than 4gb ram at max settings.8gb ram is must now


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> 65K budget is too low for gaming for 3 to 4 years, in fact 150K budget might fall short of your expectation
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @ 11.5K
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7K
> ...



Actually a 500k budget will also fall short for that long a period.

change processor and motherboard to a i53450 + B75 get a 520w psu and its a really good config. Maybe add more ram and use ramdisk. ( no need for SSD ) 

or can also get 8gb ram and add a small SSD


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok so I've been reading about ps4 a bit and the Processor to buy:
The 8350 gives decent performance at 720p or 1080p. It's real advantage should come with games that uses 8 cores properly. Plus the price difference will allow me to have a better plan for future.

I understand the key to PS4 is the 8 GB ram that can be used for graphics. Though there's nothing like that on the pc side, a crossfire setup with 2 HD 7950 OC should do fine. A 7970 seems needlessly expensive.
An 8 GB ram 1600 mhz & a PSU + mobo to support the above.

That's all I want for now. In about 6-12 months I plan to increase ram + get an SSD.
In 2-3 yrs replace the processor and mobo while keeping everything else. Sound good?

The only thing I want to know is what are the drawbacks of amd based system other than it consumes much more power. (and maybe more heat n noise)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2013)

> you'll not need to upgrade the processor every two years. Fx 8350 will work well and you can overclock it too.> motherboard: asus m5a97 evo r2.0psu: seasonic s12 650Wram: g.skill ripjawsx 8GB


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 30, 2013)

Gone are the days when AMD proc produces heat and all those nonsense. Now they are making better Proc which dont produce heat or draw more power. They are making good CPU coolers compared to Intel ...


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 30, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Now they are making better Proc which dont produce heat or draw more power.



The FX 8350 definitely consumes more power. Anandtech, Techreport, Tomshardware etc. all agree on that.

An excerpt from AnandTech:



> However the areas in which we'd recommend it are limited to those heavily threaded applications that show very little serialization. As our compiler benchmark shows, a good balance of single and multithreaded workloads within a single application can dramatically change the standings between AMD and Intel. You have to understand your workload very well to know whether or not Vishera is the right platform for it. Even if the fit is right, you have to be ok with the* increased power consumption* over Intel as well.



From Tech Report:



> The other major consideration here is power consumption, and really, the FX-8350 isn't even the same class of product as the Ivy Bridge Core i5 processors on this front. There's a 48W gap between the TDP ratings of the Core i5 parts and the FX-8350, but in our tests, the actual difference at the wall socket between two similarly configured systems under load was over 100W. That gap is large enough to force the potential buyer to think deeply about the class of power supply, case, and CPU cooler he needs for his build. One could definitely get away with less expensive components for a Core i5 system.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Innocent Lies said:


> The FX 8350 definitely consumes more power. Anandtech, Techreport, Tomshardware etc. all agree on that.




thats why i said, overclocking is overrated.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2013)

For a normal user point of view, if you are playing games for 5 hours a day then the maximum saving will be less than 60 bucks in a Month. 

And Multi-Core support in games, *just Crysis 3 supports Multi-Threading * is a misleading and wrong directional input. Crysis 3 actually shows the direction of future gaming as we are now having same kind of Architecture (X86 Multi-Core CPU along with Stream Processor based GPU) in every gaming platform, starting from PS4 and Xbox 720. Now on, all the new game engines which are going to power the upcoming games are all optimized for highly multi-threaded design due to the fact that now consoles and PCs both are having multi-core design. We have a couple of discussions in this forum about the different reviews and directions pointed out by some of the game developers.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For a normal user point of view, if you are playing games for 5 hours a day then the maximum saving will be less than 60 bucks in a Month.
> 
> And Multi-Core support in games, *just Crysis 3 supports Multi-Threading * is a misleading and wrong directional input. Crysis 3 actually shows the direction of future gaming as we are now having same kind of Architecture (X86 Multi-Core CPU along with Stream Processor based GPU) in every gaming platform, starting from PS4 and Xbox 720. Now on, all the new game engines which are going to power the upcoming games are all optimized for highly multi-threaded design due to the fact that now consoles and PCs both are having multi-core design. We have a couple of discussions in this forum about the different reviews and directions pointed out by some of the game developers.



proof? 

*the point is that crysis 3 does not use more than 8 threads. * and as far as i remember crysis always sets the benchmarks for games which are going to come 2 years ahead. 

You dont compare the xbox 720 and the ps4 to a pc for this very fact that running and coding games for their systems is different for a pc. You cant say that just because a ps4 has a 8 core processor we also need a 8 core processor in a desktop computer to play the game port. Just because an architecture is based on x86, doesnt mean that it is x86.

Just take a look at mark cerny's interview about the ps4 architecture.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> proof?
> 
> *the point is that crysis 3 does not use more than 8 threads. * and as far as i remember crysis always sets the benchmarks for games which are going to come 2 years ahead.
> 
> ...


Buddy, what Cilus and I are saying is that now major consoles too have increasingly got multi-cored. This will force the game engine developers to modify their gaming engines in order to exploit the available architecture. The game developers will then use the same (multi-core optimized) engine to develop games for consoles and for PC too. And for companie which just port the console game to PC, the same would be multicore optimized. this in no way makes an 8 core processor necessary for gameing, but a good investment and with FX 8350, also becomes a great VFM.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Buddy, what Cilus and I are saying is that now major consoles too have increasingly got multi-cored. This will force the game engine developers to modify their gaming engines in order to exploit the available architecture. The game developers will then use the same (multi-core optimized) engine to develop games for consoles and for PC too. And for companie which just port the console game to PC, the same would be multicore optimized. this in no way makes an 8 core processor necessary for gameing, but a good investment and with FX 8350, also becomes a great VFM.



console =/= pc

first you say games like crysis are multithreaded, need more cores. yet the 3550 beats the fx 8350 by 10fps in the minimum fps. Now you say that getting a fx 8350 is VFM.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 30, 2013)

The point is no older games use multiple threads so 8350 fares poor there but future games are likely to be multi core optimised so it should theoretically perform much better than similarly priced processors.

The real question is does the 8350 give more than 60 FPS for almost all games at 1920x1080 at high settings? And have a decently low 99 th percantile frame time. If it does then it's worth it despite the higher power, noise, heat as its cheaper and will be better for future.

Ofcourse the key is going to be graphics cards will need to compete with 8 gb in ps4.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Innocent Lies said:


> The point is no older games use multiple threads so 8350 fares poor there but future games are likely to be multi core optimised so it should theoretically perform much better than similarly priced processors.
> 
> The real question is does the 8350 give more than 60 FPS for almost all games at 1920x1080 at high settings? And have a decently low 99 th percantile frame time. If it does then it's worth it despite the higher power, noise, heat as its cheaper and will be better for future.
> 
> Ofcourse the key is going to be graphics cards will need to compete with 8 gb in ps4.



if you consider crysis an old game then yes


----------



## Innocent Lies (May 4, 2013)

Innocent Lies said:
			
		

> The real question is does the 8350 give more than 60 FPS for almost all games at 1920x1080 at high settings? And have a decently low 99 th percantile frame time.



Can anyone confirm this? Also how much noisier should I expect it to be ? What HSF solution should I go for?


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2013)

What kind of question is that? If you use a Graphics card like HD 7770 and play Crysis 3 with highest setting, at 1080P, it will not even cross 30 FPS. For gaming, you need a balance between the CPU and GPU. A very Strong CPU + Weak GPU or Weak GPU + Very strong GPU combination will not work out. But a decent CPU which can handle the GPU +  a Powerful GPU combination is the best offering here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2013)

@op; which parts have you decided?

@op; which parts have you decided?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> What kind of question is that? If you use a Graphics card like HD 7770 7970 and play Crysis 3 with highest setting, at 1080P 1024x768, it will not even cross 30 FPS. For gaming, you need a balance between the CPU and GPU. A very Strong CPU + Weak GPU or Weak GPU + Very strong GPU combination will not work out. But a decent CPU which can handle the GPU +  a Powerful GPU combination is the best offering here.



for gaming you always want a better gpu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> for gaming you always want a better gpu


Along with a decent GPU. i3 3220 with GTX670 would be a fail.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

^correct. It would cause a bottleneck.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 7, 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-3220,ASRock B75 Pro3-M score: P7331 3DMarks

*www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3750155



Sainatarajan said:


> ^correct. It would cause a bottleneck.



it would not cause a bottleneck. it would cause scaling problems.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Along with a decent GPU. i3 3220 with GTX670 would be a fail.



it would be fail only in case of crysis.


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2013)

^^And any upcoming games which use more than two cores and as per the analysts and developers, most of the future games going to use all the avai


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 7, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^And any upcoming games which use more than two cores and as per the analysts and developers, most of the future games going to use all the avai



by a good gpu i did not mean the gtx 670, was just pointing out the wrong information. 

a good compromise would be a 3450 + 7950


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2013)

I have few question to ask to our experts. 

1). *Do every Gamer need to OC his Processor or GPU??* 

2). Won't a Non OC-able Processor & High End GPU work together ?? example : 3570 + GTX 660ti or HD 7870. Coz it saves a lot specially on Motherboard & After market cooler.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2013)

You overclock the pc when you feel the need of extra performance (or for the pleasure in it), and is by no means a necessity. A non overclockable cpu will work as good with a graphic case as would an overclockable chip would. In case of Intels, the price difference between an overclockable setup and non overclockable one is considerable but in case of AMD, everything is overblockcale. As far as gpu overclocking is concerned, every graphic card available is overblockcale, so can extract more performance out of it when need arrives.


----------

